# Resigned job after lodging visa and before CO is allocated



## ramoz (Nov 27, 2011)

Hi Guys

I have a weird situation. I have resigned my job one month back. After 2 days of my resignation, I got invitation to apply for visa. In general the notice period is 2 months, but my current company relieved me within one month (Yesterday).

As of now CO was not allocated to my visa application. But I have the following questions.

1. Do I need to upload my resignation letter in eVisa?
2. If (1) is yes. Shall I upload my new offer letter as well?

Or shall I just keep quite?

Please advise.

-Rams


----------



## srivasu (Feb 29, 2012)

ramoz said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I have a weird situation. I have resigned my job one month back. After 2 days of my resignation, I got invitation to apply for visa. In general the notice period is 2 months, but my current company relieved me within one month (Yesterday).
> 
> ...


I think you have to fill the change of circumstances form available at the DIAC site to let the CO know of ,well,change in situation.

You can opt to keep quite but there is no real benefit of doing that I suppose apart from saving you the energy of filling that form up.


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2012)

you do nothing DIAC only care about your work up until you apply, anything after that is not assessed. you could now be working in a completely different field and it wouldn't matter.


----------



## ramoz (Nov 27, 2011)

thank you for your reply. I think this question might help some one who held up in the same situation.


----------



## irshad2005 (Jun 13, 2012)

ramoz said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I have a weird situation. I have resigned my job one month back. After 2 days of my resignation, I got invitation to apply for visa. In general the notice period is 2 months, but my current company relieved me within one month (Yesterday).
> 
> ...


You are required to fill the change in circumstances form and inform your CO about it ...


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

I would advise you filling the change of circumstances..Because

The CO doesnt yet know you have resigned from your organization and if CO calls up asking "is this employee currently employed on in your organization"?

The HR will say no, as you have left. 

CO may not like getting news from your HR...theres a big "MAY" there...

Just fill the form...and submit on your application so CO is aware while performing verification if needed


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Just because one has applied fr a visa does not mean his life comes to a halt, you can do what you want to do in terms of employment, change 5 jobs in a week or a month or a year, as long as you keep them informed it's alright.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

anj1976 said:


> Just because one has applied fr a visa does not mean his life comes to a halt, you can do what you want to do in terms of employment, change 5 jobs in a week or a month or a year, as long as you keep them informed it's alright.


I completely agree. I changed jobs and moved countries and did not inform DIAC of either and my visa was issued without so much as a question. DIAC would also have known about my change of situation because I moved to Australia but as you say, for the purposes of the visa, they only look at your information up to day that you apply for a visa - anything that happens after is irrelevant and not even considered.


----------



## pallavishri (May 22, 2013)

Can I know what did you finally do? Did you inform the CO aboiut your resignation or not? If informed, then what happened?




ramoz said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I have a weird situation. I have resigned my job one month back. After 2 days of my resignation, I got invitation to apply for visa. In general the notice period is 2 months, but my current company relieved me within one month (Yesterday).
> 
> ...


----------



## cloudram (Mar 4, 2013)

Hi expats,

I have changed my job post ACS assesment. 

However, I changed my job on 26-Mar-2014 and I applied for the invite without mentioning the current job as its was not relevant. 

My Invite also came on 28-April-2014. Now when I apply for 189 Visa application form, should I mention my current job which is just 1.5 months old or not ? Is that mandatory ? please suggest.

Also, will it create any problem if I just put my current job details and select "Not relevant to the nominated skill" 189 application form . I dont want to claim any points for my current 1.5 months old job..

Please suggest.


Thanks
Cloudram


----------



## manofsteel (Apr 13, 2014)

Maz25 said:


> I completely agree. I changed jobs and moved countries and did not inform DIAC of either and my visa was issued without so much as a question. DIAC would also have known about my change of situation because I moved to Australia but as you say, for the purposes of the visa, they only look at your information up to day that you apply for a visa - anything that happens after is irrelevant and not even considered.


Perhaps your all your documents and application has been completely reviewed when you shift job and moved to another country, hence you were issued the visa still. 

Because form1022 clearly states that you should update the Department for anything that affects the information provided to them, and this normally includes employment records and addresses. See below excerpt from the form. Updating DIBP is recommended for such change mentioned by TS. 

_ Section 104 of the Migration Act 1958 (the Act) * requires you to inform the Department of Immigration and Border Protection (the department) of any changes in your circumstances that affect any answer to a question in your application form.*

You do not have to notify the department of any changes in your circumstances that occurred:
• after you were granted your visa (if you applied for your visa in Australia); or
• * after you have been immigration cleared (if you applied for your visa outside Australia). *

Use this form to notify the department of any changes in your circumstances that affect any answers on your application form._


----------



## ashishjain (Oct 18, 2016)

*Leaving job while waiting for Grant !*

Just bringing it up as it just helped me and I think it of immense help to many others !





manofsteel said:


> Perhaps your all your documents and application has been completely reviewed when you shift job and moved to another country, hence you were issued the visa still.
> 
> Because form1022 clearly states that you should update the Department for anything that affects the information provided to them, and this normally includes employment records and addresses. See below excerpt from the form. Updating DIBP is recommended for such change mentioned by TS.
> 
> ...


----------

